
The Worst Epidemic [audio] - goblin89
https://samharris.org/podcasts/213-worst-epidemic/
======
bickeringyokel
I found this discussion thought provoking and a bit frustrating. I think I may
have had some gaps about the severity of this problem but I think there was
only a bit of a throwaway consolation discussion to privacy advocates. I think
there are a lot of great reasons why privacy might trump crime prevention, but
those reasons we not addressed here. (Freedom from government presecution,
protection from data breaches/hacking, abuse of systematic image or video
scanning for irrelevant purposes, employee misconduct etc.)

